# 1999 Altima Temperature Gauge



## pjmaltima (Jul 18, 2011)

Temperature gauge not working on my 99 altima. Any suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check 10A fuse #12 in the fuse block. If that's good, you should be able to disconnect the harness connector at the coolant gauge sender, ground it, turn the key on and the gauge should go to full "hot." If it does, the gauge and circuit are good; you probably have a bad sender. If it only goes up partially or does nothing, you have an issue with the circuit or a bad gauge. You would have to remove the cluster to access the back of it to perform additional tests.


----------

